
Show HN: Daily Links for Future Founders – Ambition News - FeynmanThomas
https://ambitionnews.com/
======
FeynmanThomas
Mostly a compiled set of great tweets, blog posts, and books, that may be of
interest to people interested in starting startups in the future. So, links
for future founders.

Archives: [https://ambitionnews.com/posts/](https://ambitionnews.com/posts/)

As a side note, I really like the Show HN Guidelines -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

